# Putting corrugated plastic on flat pergola



## tdulle2 (Apr 1, 2017)

New project...I've got a 11'x30' pergola that I want to put corrugated translucent plastic on it so we can use it more often during the Florida rainy season and provide a bit of shade during the sunshine. 

The pergola beams are level and run away from the house (11'). What is the best way to build the slope and support the corrugated plastic roofing? 

Thanks!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If this isn't a truly waterproof structure you can create slope by running some strapping across the top of the Pergola in a manner that would create some positive pitch towards the outside edge. 

I would also recommend metal in Florida versus plastic.


----------



## tdulle2 (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. I want to let some light through, it's on a patio next to the pool. 

My thought is to start with 2x8's near the house, then 2x6's, then 2x4's then 2x2's and the corrugated plastic flush at end of the pergola.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Consider that you might need to bevel the top of those members to allow the panels to sit flat to the inclined plane of the pitch, otherwise they will stress where you screw them down.

Plastic won't likely be a wise choice if you are in hurricane country.


----------



## tdulle2 (Apr 1, 2017)

Understand, I calculate a pitch of about 3 degrees, 

Good point about plastic and hurricanes, haven't had one here in my area for a while but need to keep that in mind. Not sure what other material would work for what I want; keep rain off but let light in.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

The plastic roof will become like a drum when rain hits it. You won't be able to sleep or converse.:smile:


----------

